# New style Ball Caps



## Lumber (5 Apr 2017)

We've been told that the new style Ball Caps have been approved. I even spoke with a buddy wearing one a few weeks ago when I was in Esquimalt.

However, I cannot find anywhere that indicates where/who we are suppose to procure these new ball caps from, or anywhere I can get a picture or design from.

Does anyone have the info I'm looking for? DWAN and Google searches both came up empty.


----------



## FSTO (5 Apr 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> We've been told that the new style Ball Caps have been approved. I even spoke with a buddy wearing one a few weeks ago when I was in Esquimalt.
> 
> However, I cannot find anywhere that indicates where/who we are suppose to procure these new ball caps from, or anywhere I can get a picture or design from.
> 
> Does anyone have the info I'm looking for? DWAN and Google searches both came up empty.



So are we able to wear them sideways? Do they have a flat brim? Are they yoke? How many RCN indicators do they have?


----------



## Halifax Tar (5 Apr 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> So are we able to wear them sideways? Do they have a flat brim? Are they yoke? How many RCN indicators do they have?



Anything has to better than the crap we buy now.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Apr 2017)

Another critical procurement gap closed.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Apr 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> How many RCN indicators pieces of flair do they have?



FTFY.


----------



## Loachman (5 Apr 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> How many RCN indicators do they have?



"Make the RCN Great Again" across the front?


----------



## Halifax Tar (5 Apr 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Another critical procurement gap closed.



Ball caps are purchased at the unit level.  And are purchased on a continual basis.    

This seems to be a change in style, no great budget impact I would assume. 

Not to mention with the volume we buy the prices from our suppliers is extremely low.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Apr 2017)

Just like the quality.


----------



## Lumber (5 Apr 2017)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Ball caps are purchased at the unit level.  And are purchased on a continual basis.
> 
> This seems to be a change in style, no great budget impact I would assume.
> 
> Not to mention with the volume we buy the prices from our suppliers is extremely low.



The directive we have from NAVRESHQ is that the hat types are not to be mixed; so once we start needing to issue new hats, we will have to do a full swap of everyone's hats à la $2000 (based on $12 a hat for 165 pers). (I thought I heard somewhere that they cost $12 each).


----------



## Halifax Tar (5 Apr 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> The directive we have from NAVRESHQ is that the hat types are not to be mixed; so once we start needing to issue new hats, we will have to do a full swap of everyone's hats à la $2000 (based on $12 a hat for 165 pers). (I thought I heard somewhere that they cost $12 each).



At FDU(A) we pay between 4$-6$ per hat depending on the design that it embroidered on them. 

At FDU(A) we get some different ball caps for deployments so they are slightly more. As well COs hats with the scrambled eggs on them are slightly more, but topping out around 6$.


----------



## Halifax Tar (5 Apr 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Just like the quality.



bada boom, ching!  lol 

Well played


----------



## Lumber (5 Apr 2017)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> At FDU(A) we pay between 4$-6$ per hat depending on the design that it embroidered on them.
> 
> At FDU(A) we get some different ball caps for deployments so they are slightly more. As well COs hats with the scrambled eggs on them are slightly more, but topping out around 6$.



But what's the price for the _new_ style ball cap? Do you guys have the new style ball cap?


----------



## Halifax Tar (5 Apr 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> But what's the price for the _new_ style ball cap? Do you guys have the new style ball cap?



I haven't seen anything on them.  But my guess would be in the same ball park, no pun-intended


----------



## dimsum (5 Apr 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> The directive we have from NAVRESHQ is that the hat types are not to be mixed; so once we start needing to issue new hats, we will have to do a full swap of everyone's hats à la $2000 (based on $12 a hat for 165 pers). (I thought I heard somewhere that they cost $12 each).



So, what's the difference btwn the new and old style caps?  

Also, I find it funny that the Navy (which some say is the most uptight with dress regs) will allow ball caps at all times with operational dress, but the Air Force (the opposite) doesn't allow it outside of the flightline or hangar.


----------



## Lumber (5 Apr 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> So, what's the difference btwn the new and old style caps?
> 
> Also, I find it funny that the Navy (which some say is the most uptight with dress regs) will allow ball caps at all times with operational dress, but the Air Force (the opposite) doesn't allow it outside of the flightline or hangar.



We are the most uptight with dress reg, and the dress regs say we can wear ball caps anywhere and everywhere (except when others bases specifically say not do, <coughBordencough>).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Apr 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Just like the quality.



Alittle more $$, but our Sqn has gone to NikeGolf hats.  $20 to 25 after all the embroidering is done but  they are really comfy and don't bother you at all throughout a crew day.  We usually get our Lname on the back so its harder for someone to nip it off you.


----------



## dimsum (5 Apr 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Alittle more $$, but our Sqn has gone to NikeGolf hats.  $2025 after all the embroidering is done but  they are really comfy and don't bother you at all throughout a crew day.  We usually get our Lname on the back so its harder for someone to nip it off you.



I'm never complaining about prices for other kit shops ever again.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Apr 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm never complaining about prices for other kit shops ever again.
> 
> 
> > We usually get our Lname on the back so....


But that includes "Goose" "Maverick" "BitchTits".... whatever   :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Apr 2017)

whoops! and edited  ;D

*bitchtits*  :rofl:


----------



## Navy_Pete (6 Apr 2017)

> author=PuckChaser link=topic=125527/post-1483034#msg1483034 date=1491403816]
> FTFY.









Don't give the naval dress committee any more ideas!!!!


----------



## Lumber (6 Apr 2017)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> Don't give the naval dress committee any more ideas!!!!



We're always numbering ourselves for different evolutions. Why don't we just get our numbers on the backs and arms of our NCD jackets for Action/Emergency stations?


----------



## Navy_Pete (6 Apr 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> We're always numbering ourselves for different evolutions. Why don't we just get our numbers on the backs and arms of our NCD jackets for Action/Emergency stations?



You may not always have your jacket on... maybe it should be on the NCD pants too; you could do it on the front and back, or maybe on the side of each leg.  Of course, it might be dark, so you'd want reflective tape.


----------

